# 

## aerial

.  - http://homenetwork.business-poltava.com

----------

!!!
 : http://www.li.net.ua/

----------


## admin

aerial,       ? 
           56  ( ,    3,6-4,2)  60-80    10 .     0,08       .

----------

http://homenetwork.business-poltava.com -     ,  !  ,   -     ...     - ?  ?    ?

----------


## admin

,        ,    . 
IMHO ,   - ... (    ). 
    ,         ,        .
   1     (   ). ,   10 / -   1 ,   , ,   .       ,  ""  3,5  10 /,     100 . 
     ,      , -  500 ?  ,  , 200     ,    ,      ,        . , -        (   )    ""  ( )     . ,    ,      160  (  ).  http://homenetwork.business-poltava.com - ,     .  45 .    . 
          115 ,     -   . 
  -     ,     . (  ,    ..) 
       -  ,    -    . 
   ,    (   ),       ... (      ).

----------


## h1mself

10 /,    !!!    ,   80 /!!!
  :   80   10  (   - Callback),   U@net - 2,40  - 24 .
     -    5 - 0,04    0,04*80*5,34=17 !     !!!
    - 330   ,     10 /,   - -    ,        1,5            !
             ! 
      -    "N E Y R O"
 ======================

   -  ,           .     :
1.      - 99. .
2.    - 9.  . 
    :
     ,       :  

32 40 
64 66,50 
96 98 
128 129,5 
160 161 
192 192,5 
224 224 
256 255,5  
  ? ?  
    .        - 5             . 
     ,       .  ,         
 ====================== 
        : " ", "   "  ..       -     :rule:  
   ?           ?           !

----------


## admin

CallBack, VeltoneTelecom  1  - 1 .,
 12    168,75  (  ).  1   0,07 .  
       .       ,      ,      2.
330   ,      ,      -   .        .     . 
   -    ,   "Home Networking",        ,       ( ) . 
       PrivatOnLine.  0,30   . 
  ,      .     ,       ,          .     8    1 . 
   -  -  ,           ,    ,     .

----------


## h1mself

,    : http://www.li.net.ua/services/prices/
  ,      .         .
       ,                ,                   ,     ,  -.
    ,         !      ,       -     ,     ,        ,  ,   ,   !  -       "".
         .  -   ,  ,      ,      ,       ,  3      2 -  -   !
       , ,               !

----------


## admin

,    . :alien2:
       ,   . 
,   ,     ? (    )

----------


## MikeMMM

-      -   .         . .    3- .         -!
    ,     1   8 ...         -    .
    Dsl (   :)  ), ,   .   ,          .         ,  .   - ?

----------


## Erraen

> ,   ADSL,   .    ,   ,     ,      N .

     ( )  (   ,    ).
,    ,    ,   ,      .
  - .
        -     -...

----------

-            ?:scare2:

----------


## Dima0011



----------

Dima0011 !  .:telephone:

----------


## mcw

!
      ,       .
       ,    ,    (        ) ?
 ,           .    ???.
 -  ?
 ,  .
vtr@bk.ru

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> ,           .    ???.

    +  (GPRS,   ) = .
   ,    220    .

----------


## J2ME

> +  (GPRS,   ) = .
>    ,    220    .

         GPRS???   

> !
>       ,       .
>        ,    ,    (        ) ?
>  ,           .    ???.
>  -  ?
>  ,  .
> vtr@bk.ru

   
: CDMA, 3G, WiMAX...

----------


## F_O_X

? http://triolan.poltava.ua/

----------


## admin

> ? http://triolan.poltava.ua/

    : .

----------


## ElitMaster

> .  - http://homenetwork.business-poltava.com

          ?

----------


## Sviata

,   ...
  -       .   512,  - .  45      10 , ..   - 55 .)))   .)))

----------


## SIM-SIM

* "-"  -  ,  , , Dial-Up, Wi-Fi* http://po.pl.ua/ *36029 .
.  2 .118
. +38(05322)2-05-69, +38(0532)50-87-67
/ +38(0532)508-766 support.poltava@privat-online.com*

----------


## Batter

-      27?

----------


## Mihey

.....

----------

